# When is enough - enough



## smokey01 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well it has been 9 weeks since my wife of 7 years came home and told me she wasn't happy and was moving in with her daughter and 2 grand children. Two weeks after my wife moved in with her, my step daughters husband left. I have been very patient in giving her the time and space to decide what it is that she wants. We talk every week and I go over there on Friday mornings. We talk and laugh about everything but us. The divorce word has not come up but I think it is time for some kind of decision. At this point she still has not told me why she left. Personnally I believe that it was because her daughter was having problems. We had not had a fight or disagreement in a very long time. She has always been a very private person when it comes to her family problems. This stems from a very rough previous marriage. Right now my plan is to talk to her Friday morning and ask for some kind of direction as to where we are going - getting back together or divorce. I would love to get back together but that is a decision that I cannot make alone. 

Am I wrong to want to have some kind of direction from her or should I just continue to be patient for a while longer. I don't want to force her into a corner to make a decision. When is enough - enough? I would appreciate any advise or comments I can get before I go over there on Friday.

Thank you.


----------

